# Who Wants To Win $50.00??? Congratulations Bears Butt



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

K2 Muskie has a $50.00 Sportsman's Warehouse Gift Card that was donated to her for the Pineview Ice Party.
Because there were less than a dozen of us that made it to the Meet and Greet, we are going to give it away here.

To be eligible for the drawing, you must have either attended the Party --\O or wanted to attend the Party. /**|**\ 

To enter the drawing, simply respond to this thread.
I will leave it open for 1 week and then draw for the winner next Sunday evening at 6:00pm.

Please, only one response per member.

Good luck and may the best Ice Hole win,
Grandpa D.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I showed up!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I'm in :-|O|-:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I wanted to go but .45 never called me... :?

I ended up at the expo, I had to validate my donation.


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I wanted to go, but had some family obligations...put me into the pot!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

Hey I wanted to go but my wife volunteered us to babysit her sisters kids today and I didn't really want to drive that far alone so I went to deer creek and got some perch there


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I made it. Had a great time.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I'm in!! Now lock the thread. :mrgreen: Very kind of you K2. I had to hit some moving water. This winter will never end!!


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I wanted to go and planed to go, until I found out I was placed on call for my job. By the way how was the fishing? Any size to the fish?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I wanted to attend.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I was there.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

Wanted to go but the weather was to nice, went for a horse ride instead.
Sign me up


----------



## ryancameron (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

this is ryan from the pond. I wanted to come but could not find a ride.
hope you had fun.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

i wanted to be there!!! who planned valentines day on the pineview perch party day!!! :x


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

It sounds like you guys that went had a lot of fun I would have liked to have gone but have had some family problems maybe next year.


----------



## handsomefish (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I want in on this, or you could just give it to wyogoob for driving down from evanston


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I want in please.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I wanted to go.


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

Hey, I wanted to go but work Saturdays.


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

Would have made it if my whole family didn't have the flu!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

We were there :mrgreen: ....so why not...go ahead and enter us Grandpa D. Again thanks so much for having this party. :wink: :wink:


----------



## teamroper (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I wanted to go but couldent make it im in.


----------



## gonelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I wanted to go but had to work, But $50.00 H**L ya put me in


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

Wanted to go badly... :?


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

you guys are awesome for doing this!

i wanted to go, but had family plans made already.  looked like fun though!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I was there with my nephew. Had a blast! Thanks K2 and Grandpa D, it was a great time. My nephew doesn't have access to a computer and I got way too much stuff given to me as it was. Can you put my nephews name in twice? His name is Brek! Or put my name in also, and I'll give him the certificate if my name is drawn.

Thanks again!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*



Bears Butt said:


> I was there with my nephew. Had a blast! Thanks K2 and Grandpa D, it was a great time. My nephew doesn't have access to a computer and I got way too much stuff given to me as it was. Can you put my nephews name in twice? His name is Brek! Or put my name in also, and I'll give him the certificate if my name is drawn.
> 
> Thanks again!


Grandpa D please enter Brek... Bear Butts nephew per the post directly above. Brek sure hope you had a great time and it was super get'n to know you and your Uncle.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I was going to go up but something came up that made it so i couldnt


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I wanted to attend but there was that darn expo.
Im in!


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

Sign me up! Pleeeaase???


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I wanted to go, maybe next year.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I wanted to go but couldn't get a kitchen pass.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

Put my name in the hat Grandpa D. I intended to go but forgot to set the alarm. If I am drawn I would like you to use it to buy equipment for the youth fishing group that you mentor at the community pond.


----------



## hodie9 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

This seems like a perfect time to make my first post. Please put me in the drawing.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

Wanted to attend, but couldn't find anybody to drive that far with me.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

PLEEEEZE! :mrgreen: I would use the money soley for a fishing trip, I was unable to attend -)O(- due to the fact I was helping move my daughter and hubby to sunny Arizona.  but wanted to be there, Really!!!


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I wanna win it. I wanted to also go, but weve had a trip to fishlake planned for monthes , before this little shindig was planned. Hopefully next time


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I wanted to go but could not due to the date change.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

WOW! We would have had a super perch party if everyone could have made it. Would have needed more hot dogs as well. Hopefully next year everyone will be able to attend.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

Myself and friend were headed there until his truck went out while driving by Bountiful. Had to have it towed.

Thanks K2 for the chance.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I had made other plans/promises. We did have a party, and it included perch as well as trout but it was a bit south at Fish Lake. No hot dogs were involved but hot breakfast burritos were served on the ice. We did have a dozen people there! None that are on the forum but did include three people who have never fished hardwater. Maybe we lit a fire there, time will tell. I can't say I qualify so I hope Bear's nephew gets the prize!


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I was hoping to go and decided to not sign up because this Sat schedule was so hit-n-miss, that I wasn't in a position to say for sure. I even tried to make the first time but I have the small kiddies that would have drowned in the slush. Put me in please.


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I wanted to also attend, but ended up down at fishlake with Stevo. Please put me in. It would be great if the next get together planned wasnt on a holiday weekend. That usually causes me (& alot of others) a huge problem. Glad you guys were able to get together.


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

Sign me up..... thanks Grandpa D


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

Had to work, or prob would've considered.


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

Right sporting of you Grandpa D.and K-2. I would have liked to attend only I live approx five hours from where the party was held. Perhaps sometime there will be a party in the Fish Lake or Otter Creek areas. Still a drive for most (2.5 hours for me) but more in the middle. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I really wanted to show up, but couldn't, hopefully next time!!!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I wanted to go.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

Count me in! I wanted to go, but was on babysitting duty while my wife was at work!

Thanks K2


----------



## trout (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

Thanks, sittin' the kids!


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

Who wouldn't want to go!! I'm always going to show if I can. Bring some to southern end of the state!

Put me in!


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I was there on the 30th....what a cold night that was in a tent...BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

The Coach


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

pick me!!!!


----------



## Size Matters JR (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I would of liked to have gone with my dad Size Matters, but my mom has been sick so we weren't able to go.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

What the heck, throw me in. Wanted to go but already had a trip planned for that day! :mrgreen:


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

I was on my way but truck broke down. wanted to be there. to me any time on the ice is a good time .


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

And the Winner is!!!!
*-band-*

-*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- 
*()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()*

BEARS BUTT!!!!!

Congratulations, Bears Butt and again,
Thank You K2 Muskie for everything that you did for the Perch Party.

Bears Butt,
Please PM me your mailing info and I will send the gift card to you.

Thanks to everyone that entered the drawing and a special thanks to those that were able to attend either of the Ice Fishing Parties that we had this year,
Grandpa D.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

Hip, hip, hooray, for Bears Butt!!!!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00???*

Glad it went to him. He showed up. 8)


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00??? We Have A Winner!!!*

Congrats Bears Butt. Put it to good use.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00??? We Have A Winner!!!*

Congrats Bear Butts. Sure was great getting to meet you and Brek. :wink: :wink:


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Who Wants To Win $50.00??? We Have A Winner!!!*

Congrats Bear, I believe you put in the work you should be rewarded. 8)


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Way to go Bears Butt.
It was good to meet you.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

PM sent to Grandpa D....Thanks everyone! Lucky me! But, I will be giving this to my 15 year old nephew...he was there and said it was the luckiest day of his life...aint no sence spoiling his lucky day...he won't know he is getting it until I recieve it...then I'll give it to him with his grandpa present. Sorry I didn't know about this before now, but I've been busy with my trapping and haven't taken the time to read all the threads on the forum. Another couple of weeks and I'll get back to normal.

Thanks again Grandpa D, K2 and everyone else! I am truely one lucky guy!


----------

